# Mullet Or Skullet?



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 13, 2008)

I try to limit my employee's hair cut to a short high and tight like myself. Anyone got an employee with a mullet or skullet? Isn't that a liability? I figure the long hair's like baggy clothes, a no-no, cuz the chance of getting spooned by the hydraulics feed wheels and sayin bye-bye is so great! LMAO  :monkey:


----------



## clearance (May 13, 2008)

Have to have really long hair and be an idiot to get it caught in a chipper. 
I am getting my mullet back, going back to the '80s, a good time. If you told me to cut my hair I would walk, see ya. The cleanest cut guys get the least done, seen it. 
I wear expensive boots, fallers pants, and the t-shirts of my choice. My fav is my black t-shirt with the album cover from Highway to Hell, the one where AC/DC is scowling, and Angus has devils horns. Maybe if it gets real hot I will saw it off, maybe not, anyways, how much wood can the guy put on the ground in a day? Thats what really matters, its how men are judged in my world.


----------



## appalachianarbo (May 13, 2008)

In my world, mullets get laughed at.

Here's an awesome mullet slideshow. Maybe there should be a tree guy mullet...

Seriously, though - It seems that in this area, professional looking tree companies can be identified by their employees - clean cut, uniforms, no cursing, etc. Maintaining a professional looking crew helps get you high end work. 



> The cleanest cut guys get the least done, seen it.


That's strange - I've seen the opposite.


----------



## mckeetree (May 13, 2008)

appalachianarbo said:


> In my world, mullets get laughed at.
> 
> Here's an awesome mullet slideshow. Maybe there should be a tree guy mullet...
> 
> ...



I have seen the opposite also. Besides, every hippie I ever hired I ended up beating the crap out of.


----------



## clearance (May 14, 2008)

*Pretty boys*



mckeetree said:


> I have seen the opposite also. Besides, every hippie I ever hired I ended up beating the crap out of.



Hippies don't have mullets, they have ponytails. Why the admission of assaulting people?, you beat up hippies, what a man. They are usually pretty scrawny, skinny guys. I ain't scrawny, about 5'11'', 195. I don't think you could beat up every mullet guy, they are usually meat eaters, beer drinkers and hell raisers. I don't drink, don't use, just work hard, image ain't everything, work is. 
How can you be real clean if you work hard?, you should have saw chips on you, maybe a bit of grease on your clothes from maintaining equipment, a few scratches, and so on. Do you change your shirts hourly, primp in your truck mirror, comb your hair, clean you nails on coffee break? Wow, look at that guy, he is clean, doesn't get much done but looks good doing it.


----------



## oldirty (May 14, 2008)

clearance said:


> Hippies don't have mullets, they have ponytails. Why the admission of assaulting people?, you beat up hippies, what a man. They are usually pretty scrawny, skinny guys. I ain't scrawny, about 5'11'', 195. I don't think you could beat up every mullet guy, they are usually meat eaters, beer drinkers and hell raisers. I don't drink, don't use, just work hard, image ain't everything, work is.
> How can you be real clean if you work hard?, you should have saw chips on you, maybe a bit of grease on your clothes from maintaining equipment, a few scratches, and so on. Do you change your shirts hourly, primp in your truck mirror, comb your hair, clean you nails on coffee break? Wow, look at that guy, he is clean, doesn't get much done but looks good doing it.




an absolute gem, this post.


cut off tshirts for me bud. ladies always look twice when you flex at them. lol

in regards to your description of what a worker looks like i have got to agree. bet you dont wear gloves either. 

i have just started a beard too. going on 27 days.

you wont catch me in a mullet though. dirty and nasty? yes. mullet, no.


----------



## appalachianarbo (May 14, 2008)

> How can you be real clean if you work hard?, you should have saw chips on you, maybe a bit of grease on your clothes from maintaining equipment, a few scratches, and so on. Do you change your shirts hourly, primp in your truck mirror, comb your hair, clean you nails on coffee break? Wow, look at that guy, he is clean, doesn't get much done but looks good doing it.



Yeah, I get dirty when I'm at work, but I don't show up that way. No AC/DC shirts for my crew. 

We're talking two different types of tree work here. In line clearance work, you don't have an actual customer that you meet every day, and you don't have to rely on your crew's appearance and attitude to maintain and expand your customer base. Wear whatever you want and grow a mullet. Who cares? In residential and commercial work, however, when I roll up to a house I want my crew looking neat and professional. They have to be respectful to the client and have a thorough knowledge of the job. This helps with the owner's sense of confidence and also really helps with getting new clients (neighbors and drive-bys). 



> I don't think you could beat up every mullet guy, they are usually meat eaters, beer drinkers and hell raisers.



Exactly. That's why I don't want them on my crew.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 14, 2008)

oldirty said:


> cut off tshirts for me bud. ladies always look twice when you flex at them. lol




Some _women_ do.

Ladies don't.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 14, 2008)

No offense to anyone at all. But, was doin storm damage tuesday in Gatlinburg, Tn. for an older couple that are attorneys here and in delaware! Their weekend house here was about a 400k home(appx. 3500 sqft i imagine, and in town) and i'm sure living on the coast in Delaware for them is lavish too! They had to go out for the day and offered to leave the house open if we needed in. Now, keep in mind i'd only known them for 24 hrs. since they accepted my proposal! I briefly explained that we were appreciative, but do not go into customers homes at all and that we are fully self sufficient while working! Had we not been clean cut, had no type of uniforms, and definitely not been driving my late model diesel p/u with decals pulling nice equip. i can guarantee you they would've thought twice about there thoughts of initially leaving the house unlocked! Some may have different clientel that they deal with, but these folks were:monkey: attorneys and are typical of the folks i've got to please on a daily basis!! Wonder what Mayor Brian Atchley of Sevierville(a friend of the family and he signs my checks) would think if i had hair down to my ars and was wearing not so upbeat clothing the next time he said hello while out to lunch???? Different strokes for diff folks i guess.


----------



## oldirty (May 15, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Some _women_ do.
> 
> Ladies don't.




i was using the term ladies very loosely. and believe me they all look.




CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> No offense to anyone at all. But, was doin storm damage tuesday in Gatlinburg, Tn. for an older couple that are attorneys here and in delaware! Their weekend house here was about a 400k home(appx. 3500 sqft i imagine, and in town) and i'm sure living on the coast in Delaware for them is lavish too! They had to go out for the day and offered to leave the house open if we needed in. Now, keep in mind i'd only known them for 24 hrs. since they accepted my proposal! I briefly explained that we were appreciative, but do not go into customers homes at all and that we are fully self sufficient while working! Had we not been clean cut, had no type of uniforms, and definitely not been driving my late model diesel p/u with decals pulling nice equip. i can guarantee you they would've thought twice about there thoughts of initially leaving the house unlocked! Some may have different clientel that they deal with, but these folks were:monkey: attorneys and are typical of the folks i've got to please on a daily basis!! Wonder what Mayor Brian Atchley of Sevierville(a friend of the family and he signs my checks) would think if i had hair down to my ars and was wearing not so upbeat clothing the next time he said hello while out to lunch???? Different strokes for diff folks i guess.




nice i like the name dropping. 

you know mike? mike oxsbig?

cant tell you how many times ive been offered to use the bathroom of the house we are working at. just because i wear cut off tshirts doesnt mean i dont tuck them in. not one boss has ever had a problem with my work attire. 

would i rock a uniform? surely. dirty up someone else's gear for a change and get it washed for free. i'd have no problems with it.


hey clearance. when you sit in the barber chair do you tell him " business up front party in the back" when he asks how you want your haircut ?


just curious.


----------



## Thillmaine (May 15, 2008)

*Mullets*

Good question...I woudl say that anyone who would actually rock one in all seriousness deserves some respect. We have a client who is all about the mullet. He wears short shorts, high socks, workboots, a cut off shirt and ROCKS the mullet to the fullest. I mean like gel, tightly combed, never overgrown, a very manicured hairdo.Totally stuck in the 80's. Last summer we were there and I had never met him before, I just asumed he was another rich ####head, he came out and I was pruning some wisteria that is suspended on aarbor abov ehis patio off his patio. He told me " Yea, dont rape it, just get the hangy chit." Mullets are sick.


----------



## splittah (May 15, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> I have seen the opposite also. *Besides, every hippie I ever hired I ended up beating the crap out of*.



You are a real piece of work aren't you?


----------



## mckeetree (May 15, 2008)

splittah said:


> You are a real piece of work aren't you?



Some think I am. I have had guys that work for me tell me I am a major jerk with all my rules and clean-crew jazz, but I like the way I am. And yeah, I had to beat up a couple hippies and one was my size (six three and about 255). I think mullet hair looks O.K........on a chick.


----------



## mckeetree (May 15, 2008)

clearance said:


> Hippies don't have mullets, they have ponytails. Why the admission of assaulting people?, you beat up hippies, what a man. They are usually pretty scrawny, skinny guys. I ain't scrawny, about 5'11'', 195. I don't think you could beat up every mullet guy, they are usually meat eaters, beer drinkers and hell raisers. I don't drink, don't use, just work hard, image ain't everything, work is.
> How can you be real clean if you work hard?, you should have saw chips on you, maybe a bit of grease on your clothes from maintaining equipment, a few scratches, and so on. Do you change your shirts hourly, primp in your truck mirror, comb your hair, clean you nails on coffee break? Wow, look at that guy, he is clean, doesn't get much done but looks good doing it.



I admit I am pretty bad about combing my hair all the time.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 15, 2008)

Thillmaine said:


> Good question...I woudl say that anyone who would actually rock one in all seriousness deserves some respect. We have a client who is all about the mullet. He wears short shorts, high socks, workboots, a cut off shirt and ROCKS the mullet to the fullest. I mean like gel, tightly combed, never overgrown, a very manicured hairdo.Totally stuck in the 80's. Last summer we were there and I had never met him before, I just asumed he was another rich ####head, he came out and I was pruning some wisteria that is suspended on aarbor abov ehis patio off his patio. He told me " Yea, dont rape it, just get the hangy chit." Mullets are sick.



Man, talk about a Joe Dirt. That's funny as freakin hell! I would've died laughing and rolled outta the darn tree! Man that guy would be somethin to see. Business in the front and party in the rear. Rock on!:monkey:


----------



## Brush Hog (May 15, 2008)

Wish I had enough hair for a :censored: mullet. Oh wait didn't Billy Ray Cirus have one of those back in the day. Even when I had hair it was buzzed. I'm all about low maintenance.


----------



## treemandan (May 15, 2008)

clearance said:


> Have to have really long hair and be an idiot to get it caught in a chipper.
> I am getting my mullet back, going back to the '80s, a good time. If you told me to cut my hair I would walk, see ya. The cleanest cut guys get the least done, seen it.
> I wear expensive boots, fallers pants, and the t-shirts of my choice. My fav is my black t-shirt with the album cover from Highway to Hell, the one where AC/DC is scowling, and Angus has devils horns. Maybe if it gets real hot I will saw it off, maybe not, anyways, how much wood can the guy put on the ground in a day? Thats what really matters, its how men are judged in my world.



You got a good attitude even if I think you might look a little silly witha mullet. Come-on its funny looking. 
I used to have some pretty long curly locks the girls just loved. I would ponytail it to climb and pretty soon it got nasty.
I now use the # 4 attachment on the clippers which gets it pretty short. I do it myself, it saves money, time and makes my ears stick out, way out. Feels really good. Other than that jeans and T shirts. No holes in the jeans though, that's how you end up with saw dust in your boots.
What is a skullet? 
.


----------



## clearance (May 15, 2008)

Skullet-a mullet on a guy who is part bald. Ponytails-No freakin way, thats hippie stuff, no way.


----------



## treemandan (May 15, 2008)

Thillmaine said:


> Good question...I woudl say that anyone who would actually rock one in all seriousness deserves some respect. We have a client who is all about the mullet. He wears short shorts, high socks, workboots, a cut off shirt and ROCKS the mullet to the fullest. I mean like gel, tightly combed, never overgrown, a very manicured hairdo.Totally stuck in the 80's. Last summer we were there and I had never met him before, I just asumed he was another rich ####head, he came out and I was pruning some wisteria that is suspended on aarbor abov ehis patio off his patio. He told me " Yea, dont rape it, just get the hangy chit." Mullets are sick.



I am not sure this guy is stuck in the 80's. I am leaning towards homo. Short shorts and boots? Like the construction guy from The Village People?


----------



## clearance (May 15, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I am not sure this guy is stuck in the 80's. I am leaning towards homo. Short shorts and boots? Like the construction guy from The Village People?



What a disturbing image.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 15, 2008)

treemandan said:


> You got a good attitude even if I think you might look a little silly witha mullet. Come-on its funny looking.
> I used to have some pretty long curly locks the girls just loved. I would ponytail it to climb and pretty soon it got nasty.
> I now use the # 4 attachment on the clippers which gets it pretty short. I do it myself, it saves money, time and makes my ears stick out, way out. Feels really good. Other than that jeans and T shirts. No holes in the jeans though, that's how you end up with saw dust in your boots.
> What is a skullet?
> .


 DAN, A SKULLET IS A GUY WITH A MULLET AND BALD ON TOP! EVEN MORE FUNNY THAN THE OTHER!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 15, 2008)

What would be really funny is a guy with bald sides, large centered mohawk and long mullet! Sounds like some of them Asplundh guys i saw at Katrina!!LMAO


----------



## clearance (May 15, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> What would be really funny is a guy with bald sides, large centered mohawk and long mullet! Sounds like some of them Asplundh guys i saw at Katrina!!LMAO



Don't be mocking Asplundh now, the big orange machine will get you.


----------



## treemandan (May 15, 2008)

clearance said:


> Skullet-a mullet on a guy who is part bald. Ponytails-No freakin way, thats hippie stuff, no way.



Oh now I know. Can't quite picture it but thanks.

It is a coincidence we are now talking about long hair with the fact that oledirty wants to see a picture of me. I was going to post one of me circa 1993 or so. I am sitting on my brothers couch after being up all night drinking Yukon Jack. The mop is all crazy and really long, I have dried blood on my lips,eyes barely open, wearing a wife beater and rolling a joint. I think I weighed about a buck thirty five. I ain't no hippy but I did look like Jesus. That's is what most people say when they see that picture, me to nowadays. Back then I didn't have to flex nothing to get laid, in fact I didn't even have to say HI. Now my wife and I sleep in separate rooms, we both would rather get the rest.


----------



## treemandan (May 15, 2008)

clearance said:


> What a disturbing image.



Quite


----------



## oldirty (May 16, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Oh now I know. Can't quite picture it but thanks.
> 
> It is a coincidence we are now talking about long hair with the fact that oledirty wants to see a picture of me. I was going to post one of me circa 1993 or so. I am sitting on my brothers couch after being up all night drinking Yukon Jack. The mop is all crazy and really long, I have dried blood on my lips,eyes barely open, wearing a wife beater and rolling a joint. I think I weighed about a buck thirty five. I ain't no hippy but I did look like Jesus. That's is what most people say when they see that picture, me to nowadays. Back then I didn't have to flex nothing to get laid, in fact I didn't even have to say HI. Now my wife and I sleep in separate rooms, we both would rather get the rest.




was it a fattie?


----------



## treemandan (May 16, 2008)

oldirty said:


> was it a fattie?



No. I scraped all the dust out of the cracks in the coffee table and made do. It was a long night. My brother and I spent the night empting that bottle and he went nuts and started shooting his pellet gun from the roof top at the deli across the street in downtown Phila. When the cops came he went downstairs and when they told him to stop and to chill he got worse so they took him to the roundhouse. They let him go in the morning.
Before that we were hanging out with this girl at a bar who did the broken bottle to your neck thing with some other girl. I had a thing with her but knew it was time to go when she tossed my keys in her rattlesnake cage.
The guy who gave her the snake worked at the deli my brother was shooting at for, he had one eye and my brother hated him. Now that I think about I might have taken a shot or two myself. I can't believe we couldn't get that window to break.


----------



## oldirty (May 16, 2008)

them some rough nights.


----------



## treemandan (May 16, 2008)

oldirty said:


> them some rough nights.



The mainline? Them some rough days. Big sticks, tight quarters with people who , although rich as heck, are stingy as hell and get pissed at the saw dust.


----------



## treemandan (May 16, 2008)

I did a job way back when I was just a little stupider than I am now for a friends ex girlfriend. It was on Conastoga RD. Anyway it was when I only had a pick-up and a Craftsman and barley charged her for cleaning out the dead on a small spruce, chopping down a dead dogwood and a sasassafras that came out of the steep hill and up over the pretty flowers right over the peak of her roof. I still think there was no way to get it down besides climbing to the very top and slicing toothpicks to let them slide down the roof. I think the trunk went horizontal and was about 9 inches dbh and only about 30 feet tall. So I did it. It went great cause I took my time and didn't do anything stupid, maybe a few echineatia stems were bent. She got all bent up, she really did.
Now her ex boyfriend, my friend, bought this house up by Bala Middle School with a huge Sliver Maple in back. You know it was allready split pretty bad, half dead from the girdle root, no acsses and big power running through. He wants to save it so I chop out the girdler and next year it is looking better and better. I mean healthier not better. Now this tree is really growing all over the place, it a squirrel highway and he is always calling me to see what he should do. Finally I say for 500 i can lighten it up on your side and he agreed to do it. Now I told him all the options and ran throught all the senerios. 
So we are going to trim this hazzard puppy up and now his new chick tells me to be careful because they just planted a shade garden under it. I was there about a day jerking around with these people and this tree and in the end they seemed like they didn't want to pay. We are no longer friends and I wonder if that tree still stands and if he still does that stock market day trading bullcrap. He is just a Philly Trashpicker Type, I have some in me to.


----------



## treemandan (May 16, 2008)

The reason the gave for not wanting to pay me, besides ripping the fern a little was that I didn't do what I said I was going to do. Now I did talk with this guy on a regular basis about this tree for about the first year he bought this house and a lot was said. In the end we agreed to do something with the squirrel highway and lightend it up . 
I can understand how a civilian might not understand what we say. Do they know what a ball-joint is? No. Do i know how to trrade stock? Do I want to?
My point? Well I just got a call this morning from alady who very honestly said" I am shopping around because I have to, can you give me an estimate?"
I am home today with my daughter cuase its pouring down rain, I made eggs watch Bernie and Ert,and now she is sleeping on the couch. Ten minutes ago a guy calls me and i get the scoop on this ladies tree. She gave the job to someone else allready.She didn't call me to tell me this either. She signed someone elses contract after she told me to look at it and without hearing from me, left me out in the cold. Well hey, I can take it I am a big boy, but I can also give it. I called her and told her that since there was so much firewood I could do the 2000 dollar crane job she needed for a few hundred.
Happens all the time.


----------



## Thillmaine (May 16, 2008)

*Homo*

Def not homo, has a gorgeous wife and daughter...I woudl say the same thing though if I didnt know the guy


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 16, 2008)

treemandan said:


> The reason the gave for not wanting to pay me, besides ripping the fern a little was that I didn't do what I said I was going to do. Now I did talk with this guy on a regular basis about this tree for about the first year he bought this house and a lot was said. In the end we agreed to do something with the squirrel highway and lightend it up .
> I can understand how a civilian might not understand what we say. Do they know what a ball-joint is? No. Do i know how to trrade stock? Do I want to?
> My point? Well I just got a call this morning from alady who very honestly said" I am shopping around because I have to, can you give me an estimate?"
> I am home today with my daughter cuase its pouring down rain, I made eggs watch Bernie and Ert,and now she is sleeping on the couch. Ten minutes ago a guy calls me and i get the scoop on this ladies tree. She gave the job to someone else allready.She didn't call me to tell me this either. She signed someone elses contract after she told me to look at it and without hearing from me, left me out in the cold. Well hey, I can take it I am a big boy, but I can also give it. I called her and told her that since there was so much firewood I could do the 2000 dollar crane job she needed for a few hundred.
> Happens all the time.


Better luck next time with them terds dan!


----------



## treemandan (May 16, 2008)

Thillmaine said:


> Def not homo, has a gorgeous wife and daughter...I woudl say the same thing though if I didnt know the guy



So, you say you hang out with guys who wear short shorts? Interesting, very interesting. Just joking, who knows these days anyway. Go down to the city and you will see a big hairy man in a cute white dress and high heels.


----------



## treemandan (May 16, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> Better luck next time with them terds dan!



The guy who called me to fill me in on this lady is another tree service owner and a hard working man. His remark was these people are pitting us against each other. I never even saw this ladies tree.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 16, 2008)

treemandan said:


> So, you say you hang out with guys who wear short shorts? Interesting, very interesting. Just joking, who knows these days anyway. Go down to the city and you will see a big hairy man in a cute white dress and high heels.



Dan just promise me you'll watch the ones with hairy bodies, high heels, and skirts up there( well really they're everywhere huh)! LMAO


----------



## treemandan (May 16, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> Dan just promise me you'll watch the ones with hairy bodies, high heels, and skirts up there( well really they're everywhere huh)! LMAO



No d#### for dinner here.


----------



## B-Edwards (May 17, 2008)

You guys cant judge a book by its cover!!!!!!! But nine times out of ten the book titled Social Retard is about a social retard. My point is, by looking different than the norm or consistantly like a non-desirable some people will treat you as one, does it make it right? Not if your one out of ten!!!!!!


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2008)

so you wear short shorts and a highly manicured mullet?


----------



## treemandan (May 17, 2008)

Hey, its not the gay guys to worry about, its the man hating rug munchers. I have been trying to get this job done for a cute couple but the rain is making it hard. The big one's hot little tomale' of a girlfriend took a saw to all the nice andromeada and shrubs and trashed the place. I am kind of nervous working for her, I mean wouldn't you be around a woman who has a bigger one than you?


----------



## Bakemono (May 17, 2008)

I dont have a mullet, but I do have long hair and I honestly dont see what the danger is. All you need to do is either tie your hair up in a ponytail or tuck it up under a hat or a bandana.
Honestly, if you all judge a man by the length of his hair, you are pretty shallow.
I used to keep my hair cut really short when I lived with my parents, but then I got out on my own and could do what I wanted, so I grew my hair out. My parents hate my long hair, but its part of who I am, not to mention the fact that women love it. You can think that Im a hippie or a dirtbag or a loser, it really doesnt matter. The bottom line is that I show up every day on time and do my job to the best of my ability. If any boss is so fixated on the length of my hair and cant see the kind of work that I do, perhaps they are the one with the problem.
I have had people judge me because of my hair though. Its funny when it happens, because once they get to know me they realize how stupid they were to judge me because of the length of my hair.
Im not sure what the song is, but theres this song that I think is called, "signs" where the guy talks about how he sees this sign that says, "long-haired hippie people need not apply", so he tucks his hair up under his hat and goes in to ask the man why he wouldnt hire someone like that. Then the man offers to hire him and the guy takes his hat off, exposing his long hair and says, "imagine that, me working for you!" I love that song and its so true. If you would judge someone based upon outward apperance, how sad, pathetic and shallow of you.


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2008)

tesla covered it. 


signs. i believe


----------



## treemandan (May 17, 2008)

oldirty said:


> tesla covered it.
> 
> 
> signs. i believe



Five Man Electrical Band was the original for you youngins.
Long hair, short hair, no hair, leprosy or downs syndrome, MDS will hire you.


----------



## treemandan (May 18, 2008)

Oh and its not good to bend over in front of a gay guy but you don't want to stand facing a lesbian.


----------



## oldirty (May 18, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Oh and its not good to bend over in front of a gay guy but you don't want to stand facing a lesbian.





lol


----------



## Bakemono (May 18, 2008)

oldirty said:


> tesla covered it.
> 
> 
> signs. i believe





treemandan said:


> Five Man Electrical Band was the original for you youngins.
> Long hair, short hair, no hair, leprosy or downs syndrome, MDS will hire you.



Thanks. My ex-girfriend's dad listens to all that classic rock stuff and I do listen to it from time to time (Im more into heavy-metal though), so Ive heard the song plenty of times, I just didnt recall who did that song.
Im only 28, so its a little bit before my time.


----------



## Fuzly (Jun 7, 2008)

I saw Tesla live in '89? and had a rockin' mullet at the time. I still got bizness in the front, but the party has long been trimmed short.

I heard a really funny version of Signs on Bob and Tom, I don't know the artist.

The sign said anybody caught tresspassin'
Would be shot on sight
So I jumped the fence, and yelled to the house
"Hey! what gives you the ri..." BANG BANG BANG


----------



## treemandan (Jun 8, 2008)

Fuzly said:


> I saw Tesla live in '89? and had a rockin' mullet at the time. I still got bizness in the front, but the party has long been trimmed short.
> 
> I heard a really funny version of Signs on Bob and Tom, I don't know the artist.
> 
> ...



I am so happy you came around there my friend. I have always wanted to ask you guys" WHAT IN THE HELL KIND OF TRIP ARE YOU ON?" Just cause I was curious and all, I mean; that head is a riot!
I just give myself a whack in the scalp these days, I don't care. I use a # 5 on the clippers and do it in the shop by the VAC. My hair was long back then cause I didn't cut it, it was a pain either way. I was actually ' nervous' in the chair at those cut and dry places and wanted to spend the money on beer. Besides, chicks dug it.
I would still not want to sit in the barber chair ( I must have a disorder) and the time and gas to get there ain't worth it so I stick to my Wahl's clippers down in the shop with the rest of my tools. 
Its kinda like I do my tree work: make the cuts, one a done,see ya next time. Why would I pay 13 bucks for that?
AND your right; you have to respect signs. If I saw on NO TRESSPASSING sign I would not yell , I would scoot around back real quiet to see what was up.


----------



## secureland (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't want the crew full of short-hair, white-bread, meat-head, jock-morons on my property.

How's that for stereotyping? Give me a Break, Image isn't everything.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 5, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Five Man Electrical Band was the original for you youngins.
> Long hair, short hair, no hair, leprosy or downs syndrome, MDS will hire you.



Yeah, I just found this thread today, nice one dan. You should se the newest one, lol, dude shaves his arms- "they get real hairy, and you can see my tattos better". Hands and all, never seen that one before. He carries around a towel everywhere on the jobsite, whiping himself off if he gets even a little sweaty, hanging it around his neck- I'm gonna start calling him "Balboa", lol. Seriously though the other day he had a sweaty a$$ed towel in 2 of my trucks, its F$#@@#$ disgusting. Hes got this gig fat a$$ and needs to lose about 50 pounds, I'll either work him till he breaks and quits or make a man out of him. Till then I just keep throwing out those nasty a$$ed towels, lol.


----------



## RPM (Jul 6, 2008)

and for those who just can't picture it.........

http://www.mulletjunky.com/picfix1.htm


----------



## secureland (Jul 6, 2008)

RPM said:


> and for those who just can't picture it.........
> 
> http://www.mulletjunky.com/picfix1.htm



How interesting, I would like some history on this hair-style. I know some celtic monks (St. Patrick included) were known as "adz-head". Apparently they would shave or cut short the hair on top of the head and let the back grow long. This was in the 300s.


----------



## Fuzly (Jul 8, 2008)

I wore mine quite a bit shorter back in the day.

Check out old Boz photo, very similar

http://www.repmanblog.com/photos/uncategorized/brian_bosworth_1.jpg


----------

